# Employment pass without company sponsorship



## Renuka

Hi,

Thanks for this lovely medium of communication....

I checked the websites and immigration is allowed only if you have a valid P, S or Q pass but for these (including S pass) we need company sponsorship. How can we get the sponsorship unless we get there and search for a job !!!

Could someone please guide me on which pass to apply for if one wants to immigrate to Singapore and one does not have company sponsorship? Salary is upto 2500 dollars a month. Thanks and regards,
Renuka


----------



## simonsays

Question: seeing your comment, I believe you haven't worked overseas.

Not many countries blindly issue you a work pass and then let you find a job. 

However, Singapore is an exception where they have other options to seek a job. You can: 

1) Apply a social visit pass

2) If you have relatives here, attempt a sponsored visa for a little longer stay

3) or apply for EPEC - which allows you to be in Singapore for upto one year and pre-qualifies you for a work pass (check on MOM website - search for EPEC)

Now I only have one other question: why would a country which needs talented and skilled personnel blindly issue work passes not tied to an employer and let the worker do non-job related work ? Singapore has been very strict in ensuring that promises are met, so there are periodic check on work places, especially at the blue collar work end - to ensure that cooks only do cooking, construction workers only do construction, and waitresses only do waitresses, and that is also to ensure that there is no flooding of 'economic migrants'

Not to be touchy feely: but I have had some friends from India and Pakistan and Sri Lanka, who ask me to get them into 'any job - I am ready for anything' which doesn't even sound hilarious nowadays, considering that the government is pretty strict in ensuring only those with the relevant skills do get the right jobs, and don't step on the rice bowl of the locals.

Hope this clarifies your question.

PS: for those who have been in Singapore for an extended period of time on E pass, there is a new category called PEP, which is tied to the employee and not employer: however, this is restricted to only the higher wage earners, and for those who posses sufficient qualifiers.

Do a look up on Ministry of Manpower | Home - all your answers are there


----------

